

Ask HN: what is the site of a guy that gave away free stock photos? - glundgren

i remember reading here about a site of a guy that made available for free some beautiful stock photos of smartphones and macs, the photos looked like &#x27;landing page&#x27; photos, there was a photo of a mac in a wooden table with a cup of coffee. someone remember what site was that?
======
glundgren
found it!

[http://unsplash.com/](http://unsplash.com/)

